# Gloves for tow-rope....



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Insulated leather work gloves is all I can think of.

Figure out what the winter glove of choice is for arborists.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

the all powerful duck tape!!!!
________
lesbians Cam


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ya i've tried duct tape but where i live it goes to like -30 Celsius so it starts to get really hard to hold onto the rope. Leather works pretty good so i guess ill just have to search for a good fitting pair.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

get a pair of dakine cobra mittens. completely leather, completely waterproof,completely durable.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks guys, i might try something like these gloves they are suppose to be cut and puncture protective.
Utility Gloves :: TurtleSkin


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Whoa those gloves are dope.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

hey do you ride springhill or stony?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

seant46 said:


> thanks guys, i might try something like these gloves they are suppose to be cut and puncture protective.
> Utility Gloves :: TurtleSkin


Dood, those are $84 a pair?! F that...


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah dude I would just make the glove protectors work. The park at my closest hill has a terrain rope and i just slip on those grey glove protectors. they work fine..until they start icing up ha. They arent the greatest..but alot better than going through a new pair of gloves every couple of months


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

You can't go wrong with $9 KINCO's. All leather and insulated.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dakine Vectra is up on Steep & Cheep for $30 (70% off). Leather shell with gortex insert.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

dude buy a pair of these. you should replace them about every other year and they are great for tow ropes

Snowboard Glove Protector at Erik’s Bike Shop - Midwest Bicycling & Snowboard Experts


----------

